# Snow for Buffalo, NY



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

This morning we got 5" Right now its snowing so hard I can't see across the street. We already have about 9" on the ground.  The weather guesser said that it should all be over by 11 tonight. Have to wait and see. Just wondering what everyone else is getting.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Same thing around the corner here. Went to the mall could not even see the traffic lights. Still looks bad north, nice dark clouds.


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

I know I went to pick up a pizza wow people are stupid. I cant believe how many accidents I saw. The wind really sucks.


----------



## Vinnie (Dec 4, 2006)

PICTURES !!!!!! please


----------



## lawncare18 (Nov 30, 2005)

calling for 2 to 3 feet sunday into mnday in oswego cty.. im on the border.. we wll see. gona shift south closer to syracuse on monday and drop 1 to 2 feet.. lake effect is gold cash!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

We've been getting hammered since last night in Hamburg. It's actually been a white out all night and so far this morning. I'd say were getting close to the 2 foot mark now.


----------



## lawncare18 (Nov 30, 2005)

Good luck.. everyone keep safe.. lake effect gets nasty.. saying and im sure your getting the same snowfall rates of 3 to 4 inches an hr.. keep it safe guys.. gona be a lot of snow bank pushing back and trucking away the next few weeks i bet!!!


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

Cold as can be here. We ended up getting anywhere between 12- 16 inches. Lots of drifts. One of the parking lots we do had a 6 foot snow drift. All I have to say is thank god for front end loaders.


----------



## mon4t (Dec 8, 2005)

same here in amherst 12-16 inches was out allday and all night but them drift in some of are parking lot and houses were 3- 5 feet in some areas but we don't have loaders we have 3 chevy trucks 2 with 7' 6'' boss straight plows with back plows and 1 with 8' boss v with back plow in the morning from 7am to 8:30 am it dropped 10 inches of snow then the lake effect came back about 5pm and dropped another 6 inches here area around the boulavard mall had to plow everyone twice which makes for a lond day. i think feb-march we are going to get alot more lake effect and these weather guys haven't have a clue on whats going on their just guessing on what might happen.guys be safe and have fun plowing.

MIKE
JAX LANDSCAPING AND SNOWPLOWING


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Bunch of Bums!!! just kidding. You got our snow that we were supposed to get, but the damn wind at 40-50 mph blew it up to you guys. Have fun and be careful!!


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

Update: Still a complete white out, it's starting to look like 3 feet out there. Cant see across my street. It's almost too bad to be out there. Im already at the limits with some of my piles. Im a one truck, one man operation. No signs of it letting up.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

We now have a driving ban in our town as well as surrounding. Here's a little eye candy.


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

Send some of that our way, PLEASE!!:crying:


----------



## finnegan (Oct 4, 2000)

im throwing you a bone cause i dont want to put my plow shoes on--stop at the new marrano division --theres only one house finnished back there -his name is tom obrien and hell pay good he says---gravel drive


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

Snows done here in depew. Just dealing with the wind. Funny how you can go 3 miles from my house and its a completely different world. Anybody need any help just pm me. Got to do something to keep busy.


----------



## buffaloboss (Dec 29, 2006)

*Bored here*

Anyone in the southtowns need help? Just send me a pm. No snow here in West Seneca.


----------



## finnegan (Oct 4, 2000)

dayspring did you ever get that one?? 997-9117


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

I got your PM this morning. I was out all night clearing my lots and driveways. I still have a couple to do and a bunch of sidewalks. I really dont have time to take on any more right now. Im really worried about getting more snow. I have no were to put snow any more. The management at my properties is going to have to hire a load and haul the snow out. Im surprised none of my family/friends have asked to be plowed...well yet. Thanks anyway, I'll keep you in mind too if I need any repairs. Thank man!!


----------



## lawncare18 (Nov 30, 2005)

Keep safe bad here to.. drifts are unreal.. 4 to 5 inches an hr.. 2 feet or more.. im near oswego .. keeps coming.. and wind is nuts!!!!!!!


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

I have 2 loaders and dump trucks if anybody needs stacking or haul away.


----------



## mon4t (Dec 8, 2005)

yeah if you need some help there i have 3 trucks and a punch of friends who have plow trucks keep in touch.
anyone who needs help give me a call cell# 907-2622





Mike 
 JAX LANDSCAPING


----------



## lawncare18 (Nov 30, 2005)

Snow is unreal guys.. I havent seeen it this bad in a long time.. im tlaking 4 to 5 inches an hr at times.. prob 2 feet just today.. just keeps coming and wind is unreal


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

Just windy as can be here. Drifting pretty bad with that lake powder we got. I was in hamburg earlier today stacking snow with the loader they got it the worse. The phone will be ringing allot tomorrow with people looking for hauling.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I was down in Orchard Park tonight lots of snow a nice compact loader will make a lot of money this week stacking.


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

Just got a call for tomorrow. Need to go to an appartment complex tomorrow with the small loader and some dump trucks to start hauling. Good thing we only have to haul the stuff to W. Seneca.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

I may hire someone after I talk to the management for my accounts today. The one that needs to be taken care of isnt that big. Only a few piles.


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

It's nice to see the weather guesser got the weather right again. Not. The snow was supposed to stay well south of me. Well guess again. We have about 8 inches on the ground already and it's still coming down. It's getting nasty here.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

ditto, same here


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

Grandview you out plowing ?? heard south of Walden ave. got it pretty good. 
If any of you guys need anything let me know. Have 3 trucks and a track skid steer that are ready to roll. Can also bring out the loaders if need be. 

Keith


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Lets just say I got up at 11:00am sun was out getting ready to watch The Price is Right. The phone rings and one of my places call and said it needs plowing. I get there and there's already 5 inches on the ground.So I stayed down there and plowed all day. I'm taking a break until to night.


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

I left at 12:30 to go plow I just got back home. Its still snowing here. Getting close to the 18 inch mark here in depew at transit and walden. South cheektowaga Borden and union area has over 2 feet still snowing there too. I guess we are paying for those 60 degree days in December.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Good thing it stayed south.....of Lockport!


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

I don't think it got past the 90. I guess amherst got spared


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

I have accounts on Wehrle near Transit. Notta Nuttin nice and clean.
Don't care what it does in Lockport, I don't work out here.

Really if anyone needs help let me know.


----------



## mon4t (Dec 8, 2005)

yeah we didn't get nothing here in amherst i hate it when they say its going to snow 4-6 inches so basically your up all night i have a plaza on transit and casey rd which is considered clarence/amherst and nothing even happened there.and they said that it was going to be into clarence/amherst by 8pm these weather people suck. if anyone needs help don't hesitate to call.907-2622

Mike 
JAX LANDSCAPING AND SNOWPLOWING


----------



## lawncare18 (Nov 30, 2005)

GUYS.. come see oswego ny.. upwards of 60 inches and another 2 feet for tongiht.. have never seen anyhitng like it.. loaders dump trucks everywhere.. somehting at age 22 I have never ever seen in such a short amount of time.. All you lake effect guys know what I mean and have storys.. this will be somehting i never forget!!!!


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

In come the reinforcments!!!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Is that the school on So.Park?


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

That's actually a nursing home called Courtyards on south park across from Hilbert collage. My property is right next to it, it's a People inc. Apartment complex on the corner of South Park and Sowles. They're suppose to remove snow from one of my other contracts today. No where left to go. BTW it's snowing pretty good again, and it did last night too.


----------



## diehrd (Dec 11, 2006)

You guys see Oswego ? The forecast is like 14 inches today and tonight I here they have more snow the Alaska in a blizzard been getting pounded bad snow falls with "Feet" measurements not inches . . .


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

It's coming back :redbounce 
Worst part is it should hit around drive time :realmad:  :crying:


----------



## diehrd (Dec 11, 2006)

NOA 

LOW PRESSURE WILL MOVE FROM THE LOWER OHIO VALLEY TO THE MID
ATLANTIC STATES TUESDAY AND THEN ON OFF THE NEW ENGLAND COAST
WEDNESDAY. A LARGE AREA OF HEAVY SNOW WILL ACCOMPANY THE STORM AND
AFFECT OUR REGION LATE TUESDAY INTO WEDNESDAY.

SNOW WILL OVERSPREAD THE REGION NEAR SUNSET TUESDAY AND BECOME HEAVY
AT TIMES DURING THE EVENING AND OVERNIGHT. THE SNOW WILL CONTINUE
INTO WEDNESDAY MORNING AND THEN TAPER OFF FROM WEST TO EAST DURING
THE MIDDAY AND AFTERNOON HOURS. SNOWFALL TOTALS WILL RANGE FROM 8 TO
12 INCHES ACROSS THE BUFFALO NIAGARA REGION TO 12 TO 18 INCHES FROM
ROCHESTER AND THE GENESEE VALLEY EAST INTO THE FINGER LAKES REGION.
WINDS WILL BE MODERATE TUESDAY NIGHT BUT INCREASE FROM THE NORTH
WEDNESDAY AND RESULT IN EXTENSIVE BLOWING SNOW.

Looks like i need to gas up and get plow re-mounted !!!


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm sick of snow. I want to go back to landscaping.


----------



## starc (Nov 16, 2006)

I like your way of thinking...I hate winter.


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

Snow is fun for the first storm. Than after that it just sucks. Nothing worse than being stuck in a truck for 4 and a half hours going back and forth. Can you tell I've plowed way too much in feb. I want to go back to landscaping


----------



## diehrd (Dec 11, 2006)

Plowing is fun,,plowing is fun..... LOL ...I never get tired of it


----------



## mon4t (Dec 8, 2005)

yep its coming it should be a fun day for all of us and a long day also i wonder how much snow we are really going to get i think we are going to get more then their saying got to get the coffee thermo's ready and gas up the trucks tomarrow then we will be ready to go.can't forget some good music to listen to . guys be safe and have fun.



Mike
JAX LANDSCAPING AND SNOWPLOWING


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Looks like were up to 8-18 by tomorrow Wed.


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

Everyone's going nuts. Customers are calling, guys are looking for extra drivers, forecasters are saying schools will be closed. Jeez it's Buffalo and it does freaking snow. Peeps need to calm down. 
I did get my lazy azz of the couch today, made it to the gas station. It's so cold out I came right home. 
If it does snow, becareful guys.


----------



## mon4t (Dec 8, 2005)

hey guys just checking in to see how everything went on valentines day i was up for 24 hrs straight had to plow everyone 3 times what a long day we got about 10 inches but then the wind started up and that and that made for some wicked snow drifts some were 2-3 ft in some areas what a day that was looks like were going to warm up for next week thats what they say but who knows if their right.well i'm off to go ice fishing at lake simcoe in canada to go in my warm ice fishing hut man its going to be cold there its in the minuses there but we have insulated huts with heat so it wont be bad at all cya guys.


Mike
JAX LANDSCAPING AND SNOWPLOWING


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Good for the warm up maybe my boiler will stop running! But for now it's snowing, maybe 1-3" tonight.


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

If we get more than 1" tonight i'm gunna find you and run you over with my truck  
I need so time off, plus the 500 is on tomorrow and I need to be prepared to  
The drifts this morning were brutal, but I got the 90' back so i'm ready again.

Then output shaft broke on the 90' (turbo 400 trans) Tranny was rebuilt 3700 miles ago, but they never replaced the hard parts, which I guess they hardly ever do.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I was in the same boat no truck from Mon. to Thru. tranny gone at 37000 miles.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

Alot of people are probably gonna kill me, but Im sick of snow!! Seems like i've plowed every day for the past 3 weeks (with the exception of a couple days). Im beginning to look forward to spring!!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

It's snow again, just finished cleaning up my lots that are open Sun. I'll do the rest tonight. Only 2-3" in them.


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

I officially hate snow. When plowing the 2-3 inches this morning I heard this loud clunk and guess what. I lost 4x4. Good thing it was on the last parking lot so I had my other truck finish it. Looks like it will be at the dealer tomorrow. Got to love extended warranty's.


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

Most melted off, we just plowed the commercials, I refuse to plow the resi's for less than 2" of snow.


----------

